

Hakuna Matata on a Sunday Afternoon - JacobAldridge
http://throughacceptinglimits.com/2013/04/15/hakuna-matata-on-a-sunday-afternoon/

======
JacobAldridge
The Lion King on London's West End has just announced their third Autism-
Friendly performance -
[http://lionkingautismfriendly.co.uk](http://lionkingautismfriendly.co.uk)

